# A few pics



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Got froze-out of my marsh 10-12days ago,so been hitting the cricks/small rivers and picking away at'em.Setting a few beaver/mink when I see sign along the way.Hope I can get on the ice in a day or two  Heading north on fri/sat to set a small otter/cat line (again lol)hope to have some "after" pics from that  Hope everyones season is going well,be safe and have fun


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Good stuff !!


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

*Snare,

Way to go Man! Nice to get the kids involved!*

Fred


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Great pictures! Thanks for posting them on here.

Best of luck on the otter/cat line.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Very nice Snareman .... where's the snow?? None on the ground down that way?


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Nope,just a dusting.Should help with the ice,hard,clear "black ice" and them rats are DOOMED :lol:


----------



## DDay (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice take Snareman and looks like you had some good help.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Good haul, at least someone is having some fun. Is that a 160 or a 280 on the lath?


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice catch!


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Snareman,

My compliments on a great photo spread of your trapping success.

Looks like you have an excellent start to your trapping season and getting the young trappers involved is surely frosting on the cake.

Continued Good Luck on your Trap Line!


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks alot guys.Free-pop,thats a 160,looks huge in the photo don't it.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

SNAREMAN said:


> Thanks alot guys.Free-pop,thats a 160,looks huge in the photo don't it.


Yeah, I was trying to figure out what it was and if you had an otter set and a rat got in it or something. I'd like to get a camera like that for my fish, bucks and Scarletfever's boobs  :lol:


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

:lol::lol::lol::lol: !!!!!!


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Too funny John! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## leechwrangler (Aug 9, 2010)

always great to see kids out in the woods.good job having them out there.


----------



## BigWhiskey (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice pictures. I don't think you could ask for better trapping partners.


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

Love the pics Ed....and there is no such thing as being froze out of a marsh. I would almost rather do it through the ice then open water. I can harvest quicker in open water, but it's a heck of a lot harder on my body then getting them through the ice.

Joe


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Joe R. said:


> Love the pics Ed....and there is no such thing as being froze out of a marsh. I would almost rather do it through the ice then open water. I can harvest quicker in open water, but it's a heck of a lot harder on my body then getting them through the ice.
> 
> Joe


Ice I can walk on,I can handle.Trying to oar a boat thru 2ft of water and 3ft of muck with 1/4in of ice on top of it,I can't :lol: Looks like the small lk's in my area are good to go now,hope the price's hold untill the otisville sale


----------



## walleyein (Jun 4, 2007)

Great pics, congrads on the catchs.


----------



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

That is great. Plan on taking the youngest boys out hopefully middle of the week. Great to see them in the pictures and getting involved.
Matt


----------

